# Received VIC SS- But what happens to it after July 1?



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Happy to announce that I have just received my VIC SS . Processing time was precisely 8 weeks. FYI... I did not prepare any 'Why I would like to move to Victoria' letter... just my CV + a cover letter in the standard format.

I have two queries in my mind looking at this letter. Would much appreciate your views/responses:

(a) Am I right in stating that- If I apply on the 1st of July and as on that date 2611111 (ICT BA) is no longer a nominated occupation, I cannot apply under 190 and the VIC Sponsorship would become redundant even though it is 'valid' up to August-2012.

(b) Assuming ICT-BA Occupation is still on the list as of July 1, will I certainly get an 'invitation to apply' on the basis of my already approved Sponsorship once I file my EOI under 190? Will VIC still honour this sponsorship even if the cut-off on July 1 is fixed at 75 while my total points come to 70?

My Sponsorship letter:

STATE SPONSORED MIGRATION – VICTORIA

(ANZSCO Code: 261111 Occupation: ICT Business Analyst) 

Dear XXX, 

The Victorian Government has a formal agreement with the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), concerning the state sponsorship of skilled migrants to Victoria under the Skilled visa scheme. This agreement is called the State Migration Plan. Under these arrangements:· 

The number of skilled migrants the Victorian Government can sponsor against each occupation listed on the State Sponsorship Occupation Lists is limited by a quota and by an overall cap on the total number of sponsored visa grants for each year. 

Applicants sponsored through a State Migration Plan are eligible to receive priority processing of their visa application by DIAC. 
Your Application
Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application has been successful. 
It is our assessment that there is currently demand for your experience and qualifications in Victoria, Australia. You have also assessed yourself as meeting the requirements of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) Skilled – Sponsored visa scheme. 
Victorian Government sponsorship is subject to the conditions outlined in this email. 

SkillSelect 

On 1 July 2012 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) will introduce SkillSelect and the new skilled visa subclasses. SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the SkillSelect website to find out the latest information: Skillselect. 
If you register your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government for sponsorship, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

Validity of Victorian Government sponsorship 

1. Sponsorship is valid for four months from the date of this email. Sponsorship is only valid where there is no change to your circumstances or the information provided by you, and is conditional upon you and your dependants fulfilling all DIAC requirements. 
2. If you are submitting your visa application prior to 1 July 2012, this must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and the visa application reference number provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program of the visa application reference number within four months, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period. 
3. If you are applying for your sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, your Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program that you have submitted your EOI application, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period. 
4. If Occupation Lists for Victorian Government state sponsorship are updated and occupations are removed, approved state sponsorships for any removed occupations will be honoured up to the validity date of the sponsorship. 
5. Victorian Government sponsorship is valid only if the occupation indicated on the visa application matches the Victorian state sponsored occupation. 

Conditions of Victorian Government sponsorship 

1. You and your dependants intend to live in Victoria for at least two years. 
2. You have sufficient financial resources to support yourself and your dependants. 
3. You understand that all decisions concerning eligibility for migrant visas are the responsibility of DIAC. 
4. You understand that the Victorian Government is not responsible for finding employment, accommodation, or providing financial or establishment assistance to you or your dependants. 
5. You understand that sponsorship is provided with the following conditions: · 
You agree to advise the Victorian Government of your DIAC visa application outcome and migration plans. 

You must continue to meet DIAC visa conditions whilst in Australia. 
You will advise the Victorian Government of your contact details prior to arriving in Victoria as well as after arriving for a period of two years from that time, including updating contact details (e.g. telephone number and address). ·
You understand that the Victorian Government may contact you in relation to your sponsorship at any stage during the period of your visa, and that you will complete surveys if requested by the State, including a survey upon arrival and at six monthly intervals for the two years after arrival. 

Your next steps 

1. You and any dependants will need to apply to DIAC for the 176 - Sponsored visa. 
a. Applicants should read DIAC’s Booklet 6 General Skilled Migration – available from Australian embassies, consulates or through DIAC’s website: Australian General Skilled Migration Booklet. Book 6 contains the forms and information you will need to lodge a visa application. 
2. To secure your Victorian Government sponsorship, provide the Skilled and Business Migration Program with your DIAC File Reference Number or Transaction Number as soon as it becomes available to you. Once we receive this information, we will officially inform DIAC that you have been nominated. We cannot inform DIAC of state nomination until you have notified us of your File Reference or Transaction Number. 
The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with visa matters and we are unable to contact DIAC or the Migration Review Tribunal on your behalf. 
Again congratulations, we look forward to hearing from you soon. Please quote Reference Number : XXXXX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## AllTime (Feb 22, 2012)

I too received my VIC SS today ... i had same set of questions...


One Point in the mail confuses me more .. Please Clarify 

3. If you are applying for your sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, your Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program that you have submitted your EOI application, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

AllTime said:


> I too received my VIC SS today ... i had same set of questions...
> 
> One Point in the mail confuses me more .. Please Clarify
> 
> 3. If you are applying for your sponsored visa after 30 June 2012, your Expression of Interest application (EOI) must be lodged with DIAC within four months of the date of this email, and confirmation of this application provided to the Victorian Skilled and Business Migration Program within this period. If you do not advise the Skilled and Business Migration Program that you have submitted your EOI application, Victorian Government state nomination will be withdrawn upon expiry of the sponsorship validity period.


That part is clear. You must inform VIC after you apply for EOI-if you apply after 30 jun that is. If you fail to inform VIC then they will not send you the invitation to apply under 190. This point is not relevant if you are applying under 176 before July 1.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

bangalg said:


> That part is clear. You must inform VIC after you apply for EOI-if you apply after 30 jun that is. If you fail to inform VIC then they will not send you the invitation to apply under 190. This point is not relevant if you are applying under 176 before July 1.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


yeah exactly. because they might have to change the Form 1100 to be sent to DIAC. Looks like if you have SS grant before July and submit EoI you will receive an invitation to apply a visa 

but if your occupation is removed by DIAC...I feel you will fall to P5 but not very sure.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations, better apply for the visa pronto, you have 2 months and you wil get the visa in no time


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congratulations, better apply for the visa pronto, you have 2 months and you wil get the visa in no time


Thanks, Anj1976. I have already applied under 175. I have to shell out another AUD 3,000 if I have to apply under 176. I will apply under 176 only if I think there is a huge risk in ICT BA being removed from the SOL. From what others say on this forum, I think the chances are less that that ICT will be taken off the list because DIAC can 'play around' with the inflow for each profession anyway without having to delist an Occupation.
So currently sitting on the VIC SS approval. Do you know when the SOL list for July 2010 and 2011 were released during those years? Was it a couple of weeks before july 1?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

It seems these two pints contradicts......what is your say?

4. If Occupation Lists for Victorian Government state sponsorship are updated and occupations are removed, approved state sponsorships for any removed occupations will be honoured up to the validity date of the sponsorship. 
5. Victorian Government sponsorship is valid only if the occupation indicated on the visa application matches the Victorian state sponsored occupation.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

indian01 said:


> It seems these two pints contradicts......what is your say?
> 
> 4. If Occupation Lists for Victorian Government state sponsorship are updated and occupations are removed, approved state sponsorships for any removed occupations will be honoured up to the validity date of the sponsorship.
> 5. Victorian Government sponsorship is valid only if the occupation indicated on the visa application matches the Victorian state sponsored occupation.


I don't see any contradiction here. First point states that the occupation in the application for which SS has been approved is immune to any changes to the VIC State Occupation list. VIC will honour the SS even if the occupation is taken off the STATE list provided you apply for 176 within 4 months.
Second point simply states that the occupation code that you write in 176 should be the same as the one you got the SS for.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hye Bangalg / Anj1976;

Are any of you guys aware how long it takes for a 175 these days? I've the ACS assesment ready for a week now applied for Vic SS 4 weeks back wondering if I should wait / like Bangalg go ahead with 175. I don't have a lot of funds at my disposal to apply twice.



bangalg said:


> Thanks, Anj1976. I have already applied under 175. I have to shell out another AUD 3,000 if I have to apply under 176. I will apply under 176 only if I think there is a huge risk in ICT BA being removed from the SOL. From what others say on this forum, I think the chances are less that that ICT will be taken off the list because DIAC can 'play around' with the inflow for each profession anyway without having to delist an Occupation.
> So currently sitting on the VIC SS approval. Do you know when the SOL list for July 2010 and 2011 were released during those years? Was it a couple of weeks before july 1?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sstar said:


> Hye Bangalg / Anj1976;
> 
> Are any of you guys aware how long it takes for a 175 these days? I've the ACS assesment ready for a week now applied for Vic SS 4 weeks back wondering if I should wait / like Bangalg go ahead with 175. I don't have a lot of funds at my disposal to apply twice.


ThaT's a big dilemma with no straight answers. If you are confident VIC SS will be successful,you better wait for a month. If not successful, you will still have time to apply for 175. Anyway if you apply for 175 now, doubt of you will get your visa by July.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## black1e (May 9, 2012)

*Nsw*

Hi
Does anybody know if NSW has a similar arrangement with the DIAC with regards to applying with State Sponsorship after the 1st of July ?
Thanks
B


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Happy to announce that I have just received my VIC SS . Processing time was precisely 8 weeks. FYI... I did not prepare any 'Why I would like to move to Victoria' letter... just my CV + a cover letter in the standard format.
> 
> I have two queries in my mind looking at this letter. Would much appreciate your views/responses:
> 
> ...



Hi mate, Can you please mail me your CV and Cover Letter format to tshanmuganathan at gmail dot com

Thanks a ton in advance for your help. As a software tester Victoria SS is the only way to OZ for me... Please help !


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

AllTime said:


> I too received my VIC SS today ... i had same set of questions...
> 
> 
> One Point in the mail confuses me more .. Please Clarify
> ...


Hi Alltime, Can you please mail me your CV and Cover Letter format to tshanmuganathan at gmail dot com . thanks a ton in advance for your help as Vict SS is the only way to apply as my Job code is NOT longer listed Skilled Independent. please help


----------

